# Accura LR-X



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone on here have any experience with the newer CVA Accura models? I’m window shopping currently and would like any honest reviews.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The lack of once piece ramrod turned me off. I'm fast on the reload with a speedloader and a ramrod under the barrel. I dont want to mess with multi-piece shock cord thing in my pocket that I have to assemble. I can reload and be ready to fire in 12 seconds on average if I get the primer in on the first try.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> The lack of once piece ramrod turned me off. I'm fast on the reload with a speedloader and a ramrod under the barrel. I dont want to mess with multi-piece shock cord thing in my pocket that I have to assemble. I can reload and be ready to fire in 12 seconds on average if I get the primer in on the first try.
> 
> -DallanC


****, that is fast. I thought I was doing good before I read this!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> ****, that is fast. I thought I was doing good before I read this!


Yea, a couple years ago I was showing my son how to do it, he was timing me a few times. He has both a Rem700ML and a Accura Mt Rifle which is break action so he should be able to shave that down a little on the primer... but his bore is tighter on the Accura so it takes him an extra couple seconds to seat it. Still he was in the 15-16 second range. Pretty fast.

The old Civil War soldiers were expected to fire 3 rounds per minute. So thats around 16-17 seconds to reload with the old paper patched rounds (assuming a couple seconds to re-sight on target and fire).

/shrug I shoot alot of ML rounds a year. Way more than hunting rifles on average.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

DallanC said:


> The lack of once piece ramrod turned me off. I'm fast on the reload with a speedloader and a ramrod under the barrel. I dont want to mess with multi-piece shock cord thing in my pocket that I have to assemble. I can reload and be ready to fire in 12 seconds on average if I get the primer in on the first try.
> 
> -DallanC


Whoa. That’s quick. The ramrod is the biggest thing holding me back. I don’t love the idea. They claim it helps with accuracy. But I don’t know if it’s worth the compromise


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What happens if you have to pull a bullet? No way will you be able to use a bullet puller and drag the bullet back out with a paracord folding ramrod.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> What happens if you have to pull a bullet? No way will you be able to use a bullet puller and drag the bullet back out with a paracord folding ramrod.


Take the breech plug out and push the bullet down the breech.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

brisket said:


> Take the breech plug out and push the bullet down the breech.


Have you done that before? It's tuff pushing a bullet past the breach threads.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> Have you done that before? It's tuff pushing a bullet past the breach threads.


Yes, several times. I do this when I want to unload without firing. The only issue is some of the unburned powder sticks to the breech plug grease, so it takes some cleaning afterwards.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My Rem700 came with a plastic tube that fits the breech threads to keep powder out of them if I ever need to push a bullet out that way. I use it when scrubbing the barrel as I'm cleaning. Its the perfect height to set the rifle butt on the floor, and the tube going into a small garbage can to catch junk / patches.

I've pulled more than a couple balls over the years... its tedious but do-able.

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> My Rem700 came with a plastic tube that fits the breech threads to keep powder out of them if I ever need to push a bullet out that way.


That’s actually really cool. I wonder if it fits the Accura?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm not sure, next time I dig my sons accura out, i'll compare and see.

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

How about this: is there really that much of an improvement between optima and accura? I’m pretty sick of my pro hunter. Need something new before next season. Recommendations anyone?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Back to the original post, I don’t have experience with the LR-X, but I picked up a MR-X last month. I wanted something lighter, easy to carry in the hills. The gray in the beard means I’m getting old, I guess.

I’m getting 1 1/4” groups at 100 yards with:

110 gr (by volume) of Blackhorn 209 
Barnes 290 TEZ’s 
CCI magnum 209 shot shell primers
That little sucker packs a punch! I was feeing it pretty good on my shoulder after sighting it in and working up a load.

So far I’m happy with it. We’ll see how it does this fall, hopefully I’ll have a chance on some game.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

One other thought, I do like the adjustable comb that comes with the stock.

Also, if you do decide to purchase, check out Muzzle Loaders.com - Official Website they’ve been great to work with over the years.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Part of me is leaning toward the MR just so it’s easier to maneuver in the trees. I wonder how beneficial a 30 inch barrel actually is.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

brisket said:


> One other thought, I do like the adjustable comb that comes with the stock.
> 
> Also, if you do decide to purchase, check out Muzzle Loaders.com - Official Website they’ve been great to work with over the years.


my brother just bought an optima from them. If I do purchase that’s where I’m going.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I just purchased an Accura LR-X 50 Cal and threw an Anarchy Outdoors muzzle brake on it. I have a CVA Paramount HTR, but I drew a muzzy speedgoat tag in NV so I needed an open sights option. With how Utah is leaning, I figured it would be a good purchase for it might be my main muzzleloader sometime soon. 

I put the Williams Western Precision peep/globe sight combo on it, and I am shooting 5 shot groups under 2.5" at 100. I'm running 120 grains of BH209 and pushing the 330 gr ELR out of it. 

As far as my Accura MR for hunting in thick stuff in Utah, I'm using 115 gr BH209 with a 250 gr Barnes TEZ. This load is exactly on par with what Brisket said, 1.25" groups at 100.

I did have a struggle with primers, so I had to go with Cheddite 209's for the time being. Happy to report that they worked well!

Side Note: I was worried about finding 209 primers, and my contact at CVA mentioned that they have breech plugs for Accura's that can handle the Variflame Adapters, which would be perfect for I have a high quantity of those and plenty of adapters due to having a Paramount as well. Food for thought for the reloaders out there!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I've owned and used an Accura for the last three years. Three deer are dead. I shoot two 50gr each, White Hot pellets with Powerbelt 235 gr plastic tipped bullets and 209 primers. I group better than my .30-06 at 100 yards (about 1.75" at worst) and at 200 yards I'm grouping about 5" at worst. I have tried 300 yards but the best I can do is about 8". I use a Konus scope with a BDC reticle made for the Accura. It has tables in it for several different bullets/powder loads and I've tried all the T-ez's, etc. and the loose powder too. The pellets are easier to use, arguably cleaner to fire, and the Powerbelts are really amazing bullets. (I've recovered two of them and they mushroomed perfectly. The third bullet passed through). Anyway, you'll love the Accura, I know I sure do!


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I picked up a MR-X last winter and have finally gotten it out a couple of times to the range. Easy to shoot, very accurate with 110 gr Blackhorn 209, Fed 209 primer, and a 300 grain Thor. Averaging 1970 fps and shooting nice little groups at 200 yards. I really like how easy it is to clean and to load. I have put the ramrod on the "molle" strapping under my Marsupial bino harness. That way it is always there where I can get to it quickly. I guess we will see when under pressure of a follow up shot etc.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Pokesmole said:


> Part of me is leaning toward the MR just so it’s easier to maneuver in the trees. I wonder how beneficial a 30 inch barrel actually is.


Slightly old thread I know.








ML-Barrel-Length-Velocity


NORTH AMERICAN MUZZLELOADER HUNTING shares just how important the length of a modern primer ignition in-line rifle barrel is when seeking top velocity and greater knock down energy.




namlhunt.com





Waiting on UPS to deliver my MR-X right now. Given the link I just pasted in, not sure if there is a significant benefit over the 30" barrel vs 26, though I'd have preferred a 28.

Side note: Apparently the 45 cal version is pretty much a BH209 rifle. My understanding is it comes with a blackhorn breach plug, barrel is 1/22 twist, so it looks like it's intended for BH209 with a high BC projectile. Given supply issues with BH209, i'm glad i got the 50 cal version with the standard 1/28 twist. Shoot anything, but high BC projectiles are only possible with magnum sized load... or at least, that is my understanding.


And yes, I still hate CVA. Just can't get away from them due to price point. Knights are just too expensive for me.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Waiting on UPS to deliver my MR-X right now.


You’ll love it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

brisket said:


> You’ll love it.


I have to admit my first impressions are favorable thus far. 

Given my past experiences with CVA, this thread , is the type of thing I've been worried about:





CVA Accura MR-X Cluster Fudge


As we all know, I am a big fan of CVA guns since a young age. I had a customer come to me and ask me to get him set up for a solid 200 yard rig for NM elk. Well I picked out the paramount, but he was later talked into buying the CVA Accura MR-X .45cal.. Ok cool! not a big deal. Boy was I wrong...




rokslide.com




I saved that so I could compare when it got here. So far, so good. The fit and finish is way better then an Optima v2. It came with both a Blackhorn breach plug and a standard 209 breach plug, which surprised me. I'll reserve judgement until I have a few seasons on it, but so far I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## 2filled (9 mo ago)

I need to get busy and get my Accura dialed in. Still haven’t even shot it yet. 
I filled my tag on the bow hunt last year, so I didn’t make it to the muzzle hunt. 
Then ended up using my Knight for elk muzzle hunt.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

I helped my brother dial in his optima, and I was impressed. We would go shot for shot, taking turns. Even with the two different shooters bullet holes were still touching at 110 yards. Ended up picking one up myself after that experience. I’ve become a believer. The optima is 10x my t/c pro hunter ever was. As well as a little over half the price.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a new muzzleloader for my elk hunt in 2022. I chose the Optima V2 LR
I wanted the Accura LRX so bad but, chose not to for two reasons
1) If the DWR took away scopes, I would still buy an Optima
2) The ramrod thing..
I figured the next best thing was the Optima v2 LR with its 28” barrel so that’s what I got.

That being said, iv heard that we are being allowed to keep scopes.

I shoot 105gr of BH 209 with a 290gr Barnes TMZ and it shoots 1/2 MOA all day long.
I haven’t ran it through my chronny yet but, my bullet drop tells me I’m at 1900+ fps

I looked deep into the difference between Accura and Optima.
1) the Accura barrel goes through more of the honing process while the Optima does not.
( they are BOTH Bergara barrels)
2) Optima is not stamped “Bergara”
( but, STILL both, Bergara)
3) Accura ( pre LRX) were upgraded stocks from the optima.

My Optima V2 LR shoots better then my Accura,
The optima has an honest 2lb trigger. ( at least mine does) but, the trigger on the Accura is adjustable.

Personally, unless you invest into the Paramount game, your not gonna want to shoot further the 300 yds and either one of those rifles are more then capable. If you got an Optima, you would be saving a few hundred dollars you can invest in better optics and base..

This is a 4 shot group a week before my elk hunt. I held this group from the first day taking my new Optima out.. (100yds)

*edit*
I forgot to mention, I switched over to the harvester crush rib sabots and I haven’t looked back AND I just noticed this is an older thread and looks like the OP picked the gun he wanted…


----------

